

'iPhone Freelancer' Lets You Employ Your Own Developer - bizzykehl
http://news.softpedia.com/news/039-iPhone-Freelancer-039-Lets-You-Employ-Your-Own-Developer-98504.shtml
Have an idea for an app but just don't have the skills to make it happen? No problem, now you have iPhone Freelancer, a new site that puts your ideas onto the developers' working desk. The two parties negotiate the pay, get the app done, and ultimately submit it to the App Store for approval. That's all there is to it!
======
rtw
The website: <http://www.iphonefreelancer.net/>

